# SAT tax receipt



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

So, the law and the IFE bans any government e-mail communications during the election period, and the President is now in hot water over sending these congratulatory e-mails out.

I have always given Migracion a copy of the e-mail I received after filing which satisfied that requirement. This year is the first election year that I have had to file with SAT. (I have a lucrativa visa which means I can work and pay taxes here in MX). The annual SAT tax declaration has to be filed before 30 April. Should I ask for a handwritten, stamped receipt from the local SAT office to later give to Migracion with my visa renewal?


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> So, the law and the IFE bans any government e-mail communications during the election period, and the President is now in hot water over sending these congratulatory e-mails out.
> 
> I have always given Migracion a copy of the e-mail I received after filing which satisfied that requirement. This year is the first election year that I have had to file with SAT. (I have a lucrativa visa which means I can work and pay taxes here in MX). The annual SAT tax declaration has to be filed before 30 April. Should I ask for a handwritten, stamped receipt from the local SAT office to later give to Migracion with my visa renewal?


I was able to go to SAT and receive an "Opinion del cumplimiento de obligaciones fiscales" report. The report satisfied INM proof of tax requirement in Manzanillo. Since, I have been able to produce the same report through the SAT portal online. It took me about a half hour to find the report online, but there it is.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> So, the law and the IFE bans any government e-mail communications during the election period, and the President is now in hot water over sending these congratulatory e-mails out.
> 
> I have always given Migracion a copy of the e-mail I received after filing which satisfied that requirement. This year is the first election year that I have had to file with SAT. (I have a lucrativa visa which means I can work and pay taxes here in MX). The annual SAT tax declaration has to be filed before 30 April. Should I ask for a handwritten, stamped receipt from the local SAT office to later give to Migracion with my visa renewal?


When I go to renew my FM3 _lucrativa_, all they want to see is the receipt from the bank where I paid my last month's taxes. For example, I will go next week to INM and will give them a copy of the receipt for the taxes I paid for March. I have never been asked for an annual SAT tax declaration.


----------

